
Building WebGPU with Rust [video] - adamnemecek
https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/rust_webgpu/
======
floatingatoll
Direct link to the talk slides:
[https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/rust_webgpu/attachmen...](https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/rust_webgpu/attachments/slides/3983/export/events/attachments/rust_webgpu/slides/3983/BuildingWebGPUwithRust_Fosdem2020.pdf)

~~~
gb221
I guess shaders are in the same language so it doesn't matter if the rest of
the code is Rust.

------
adamnemecek
Check out wgpu ([https://github.com/gfx-rs/wgpu-rs](https://github.com/gfx-
rs/wgpu-rs)) the Rust implementation of the WebGPU standard.

WebGPU is a nice API, Rust is amazing too. It's the stack of the near future.
You can use it on the desktop. WebGPU a fast API on top of the underlying
platforms. And it supports spirv, fuck glsl or hlsl.

There's also a dedicated wgpu channel on matrix if you want to join.
[https://matrix.to/#/%23wgpu:matrix.org](https://matrix.to/#/%23wgpu:matrix.org)

~~~
shmerl
It would be good for it to support SPIR-V everywhere despite Apple's sabotage
of the idea, but wouldn't you still need to use higher level language
(HLSL/GLSL) to generate SPIR-V? Writing shaders in SPIR-V assembly directly
would be pretty tedious.

~~~
pcwalton
I read the parent comment as against the idea of _shipping_ HLSL/GLSL, not the
languages themselves.

~~~
adamnemecek
Yeah, I want whatever->SPIR-V->platform language.

